# Finally built a RV cover



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

We finally go around to pouring a slab and have a carport built big enough for ther camper

Its 26'x40'.....with a 5" slab......enough room for the boat also:cheers:


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

nice. thats a wise investment.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

It will pay for its self, way better than $100+ for storage. I HATE MY SUB DIVISION


----------



## Savin yours (Aug 12, 2012)

How tall? Like it!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Its 14" to the bottom of the trim...but it slopes back to 13'6"


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

TS, I have a 27' trailer on my place above Del Rio and want to put a cover over it sometime this winter. Do you mind telling me where you got the materials and how much it ran you? Metal Mart quoted me just under $1,000 (I think I told them 12'X30'). thanks


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

Fish Lips said:


> It will pay for its self, way better than $100+ for storage. I HATE MY SUB DIVISION


$100 bucks a month, is that covered parking storage price? ****


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Barb....I had a contractor to do it......$5600 for the cover and he got the material from Metal Depot right here in Mont Belvieu


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> Barb....I had a contractor to do it......$5600 for the cover and he got the material from Metal Depot right here in Mont Belvieu


 Is that just the cover or did it include the slab?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Very nice. Kinda like an outdoor open toy box


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

no...the slab was $2500


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice carport!


----------

